# BMW e60 550i performance



## Vitaliy0420 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi guys. I have a 2007 bmw 550i sport and im putting afe cold air stage 2 intake, supersprint headers, cat delete, front resonators delete, muffler delete, afe throttle body spacer, rpi scoop and tune. Do you guys know if this will give me a lot of power or not much? How many hp i will gain with all these mods? Any ideas?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

